
Books Every Entrepreneur Should Read - oliver_olsen
http://davidcancel.com/10-books-every-entrepreneur-should-read/
======
jjguy
Link dead for me. Found the list republished here:
[http://thenextbigtechthing.com/10-books-every-
entrepreneur-s...](http://thenextbigtechthing.com/10-books-every-entrepreneur-
should-read/)

"The Entrepreneur’s Guide to Business Law" -- LLC vs C-corp vs S-Corp?
Founder’s vesting? Liquidation Preferences? Equity vs Debt financing? This
book will educate you enough to be able to answer these and many other
important questions.

"Bootstrapping Your Business" -- From the founder of RightNow. The amazing
story of how a geographically-challenged (Montana) entrepreneur built a world
class business.

"Purple Cow" -- Dead simple premise, the key to marketing is to build
something remarkable.

"The Art of the Start" -- The Art of Pitching, Marketing and Funding your
Startup.

"The Innovator’s Dilemma" -- If your startup beats all the odds and becomes
hugely successful prepare yourself for the innovator’s dilemma, cannibalize
your product before someone else does.

"The E-Myth Revisited" -- How-to create a business not a job.

"Permission Marketing" -- The greatest marketing asset your startup can build
is the permission to market to your customers and prospects.

"Growing a Business" -- Sincere advice for creating a company culture that
your team and customers will love.

"The Cluetrain Manifesto" -- Successful marketing is a conversation.

"Bottom-up Marketing" -- Pure bottoms-up execution. Marketing tactics to grow
your business.

~~~
JoeCortopassi
I'm sure it's a good list of books, but you can't really talk about
entrepreneurship without mentioning Steven Gary Blank's "Four Steps to the
Epiphany"

~~~
viscanti
Any entrepreneurship reading list without "Four Steps to the Ephphany" or
"Crossing the Chasm" is suspect.

------
judofyr
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

> If the original title begins with a number or number + gratuitous adjective,
> we'd appreciate it if you'd crop it. E.g. translate "10 Ways To Do X" to
> "How To Do X," and "14 Amazing Ys" to "Ys." Exception: when the number is
> meaningful, e.g. "The 5 Platonic Solids."

Could we crop the title please?

------
highace
If I read every 'must read' book I'd never have any time to actually do the
thing in question!

~~~
mhd
Skip over the anecdotes, then most self-help business books are about 50 pages
of text…

~~~
larsberg
And the points they make are even less than that. I've worked places with a
subscription to get abstract:

<http://www.getabstract.com/>

Very nice; you can just subscribe to the business books feeds, read the 3-page
PDF summaries, and decide if you care to read any deeper.

~~~
mhd
I really liked Kindle's samples in this regard. Most of it is a few pages from
the introduction, and most of the time that's _very_ representative for the
those types of books. If it starts with a recollection of the author's
childhood or the experiences of a client, you can ditch it most of the time…

------
krmmalik
I would add personal MBA by Josh Kauffman to that. It's a high level summary
of all areas an entrepreneur should know about.

~~~
krschultz
Meh, I didn't find it that great. I thought the reading list was great but
'skin deep generalizations' is equivalent to 'high level summaries' in my
opinion.

------
Killah911
Someone please add "Building Scalable Websites" to that list, as his site
appears to have stopped doing so and the link is now dead

------
urza
Start Small, Stay Small

<http://www.startupbook.net/>

------
DrewG
Prehaps entrepreneurs should stop reading and start doing. Some things are
just impossible to learn from a book, and even the things that can be learned
from a book can be learned faster and better through personal experience.

~~~
rewind
That's way too broad and general. The problems that hit entrepreneurs along
the way are often things they don't know they should be learning before it's
too late. By that point, the only thing you're learning from is your mistakes,
and that's no way to learn if you can avoid it.

------
zachcb
Didn't care much for Purple Cow, but Art of the Start and Innovators Dilemma
are solid.

Just finished reading Good Strategy Bad Strategy by Richard Rumelt. Very good
book.

------
chulipuli
The Intelligent Investor by Benjamin Graham.

~~~
JoeCortopassi
Great book for investment principles, not sure how good it would be for
entrepreneurs except in a very circumstantial way

------
hello_moto
This is a list of books for people who wanted to know how Entrepreneur works.

Entrepreneur should do 2 things:

1) Work

2) Stop doing stupid things.

